# Where to buy Snakeheads



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

I was at a LFS today and the owner informed me that the only province in Canada that allows the sale of Snakeheads is Quebec...He said he knows some stores in Montreal that have them for sale regularly....Can anyone confirm if this information is true?

I don't really want to drive all that way to find out it's just a rumour.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

aqua rtropical aquarium du nord...and a few others will order


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Jack Herer said:


> aqua rtropical aquarium du nord...and a few others will order


Thanks Jack,
So I guess it's true that they're not illegal in Quebec...








Do they have to order first or do they keep them in stock normally?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

also they have peacock snakeheads(I dont know their real name)at BIG AL'S on sources.These sh were chilling at the bottom of the tank and had some pretty cool colors.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

aqua usually does...but not always, and aquarium du nord u order and they arrive the same day


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry to post on an ols thread but does anyone know of places to get them in the UK
Cheers


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

FUBARSTAR said:


> Sorry to post on an ols thread but does anyone know of places to get them in the UK
> Cheers


Almost every better fishstore can order some snakehead species. Although I'm not to familiair with the stores in the UK I thought that a store called Wharfs aquatics (or something like that) sometimes has a good stock of channa's. Not only the common species, but also the more rare species. Hope this has helped a bit


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for that i will have a look round


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

im curious...what are the chances of getting channas at LFS's in Vancouver, Canada? are they illegal there? thanks


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

i was gonna ask the same thing... So can you get them in vancouver?

i was gonna ask the same thing... So can you get them in vancouver?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Jack Herer said:


> aqua rtropical aquarium du nord...and a few others will order


I work for aqua tropicale and I can tell you that we only stock redlines, and they're not that common. I can keep you posted on what we're stocking if you're interested, or i'll let you know when the snakeheads come in.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

We just received redline snakeheads last night. There are about 20 of them, 3.5". I don't remember the price but if i'm there i'll hook up you with a good deal (tall guy with shaved head and huge earrings).


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I live in monteral and work at a pet store (safari pet center) we just got a red snake head today (only around 2"). Big als in sources also has quit a few snakeheads. All u really need to do is got to your LFS and ask them if they can place in order


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

snakeheads rock said:


> I live in monteral and work at a pet store (safari pet center) we just got a red snake head today (only around 2"). Big als in sources also has quit a few snakeheads. All u really need to do is got to your LFS and ask them if they can place in order


Hehe, we don't do that, unless you're buying a very serious order.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I live in monteral and work at a pet store (safari pet center) we just got a red snake head today (only around 2"). Big als in sources also has quit a few snakeheads. All u really need to do is got to your LFS and ask them if they can place in order


Hehe, we don't do that, unless you're buying a very serious order.:laugh:
[/quote]

I told my boss to order a snakehead. I had no idea he was going to get a red. Do u no a girl named irene?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

snakeheads rock said:


> I live in monteral and work at a pet store (safari pet center) we just got a red snake head today (only around 2"). Big als in sources also has quit a few snakeheads. All u really need to do is got to your LFS and ask them if they can place in order


Hehe, we don't do that, unless you're buying a very serious order.:laugh:
[/quote]

I told my boss to order a snakehead. I had no idea he was going to get a red. Do u no a girl named irene?
[/quote]

Yeah she just quit Aqua-Tropicale around a month ago.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I live in monteral and work at a pet store (safari pet center) we just got a red snake head today (only around 2"). Big als in sources also has quit a few snakeheads. All u really need to do is got to your LFS and ask them if they can place in order


Hehe, we don't do that, unless you're buying a very serious order.:laugh:
[/quote]

I told my boss to order a snakehead. I had no idea he was going to get a red. Do u no a girl named irene?
[/quote]

Yeah she just quit Aqua-Tropicale around a month ago.








[/quote]

LOL she used to work at safari.


----------

